# iPad manque de ram !?



## mr duze (30 Août 2010)

bonsoir a tous,

mon iPad wifi 64 est jailbreaké et j'ai installé backgrounder et multiflow pour le multitâche qui lui manque cruellement.
mais maintenant la ram est étonnamment basse (entre 20 et 60 mb) et du coup j'ai des app qui plantent, je ne peux même pas importer plus de 100 photos avec une carte sd !
il faut que je le reboot pour voir la ram monter a 80 ou 100 mb (pas terrible)
il y a vraiment pas beaucoup de ram d'origine sur l'iPad par rapport a l'iPhone 4.
j'espere que la maj ios4 pour l'ipad réglera ce problème.
si vous avez des conseils je suis preneur 

merci


----------



## monkeymia (30 Août 2010)

moi jai virer backgrounder car il faisait planter mon ipad jaibraker...
au point detre obliger de restaurer mon ipad completement en vrac...
et depuis jai installer plein dapps officiel ou craker et jamais plus de probleme...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2010)

mr duze a dit:


> Si vous avez des conseils je suis preneur !
> 
> merci



Mon conseil: reste avec un iPad mono-tâche jusqu'à ce qu'Apple fournisse une solution multi-tâches digne de ce nom, entièrement compatible et optimisée ! 

Autrement dit, laisse tomber le jailbreak du moins momentanément !


----------



## mr duze (13 Septembre 2010)

ca y est j'ai viré ces app de multitache et maintenant cela remarche normalement.
bon ben je vais attendre novembre pour la maj !
en tout cas merci les gars pour vos reponses.

bonne soirée


----------



## Macuserman (15 Septembre 2010)

Tu es le bienvenu !


----------

